# Argos DA £54.99



## nickka

Spotted in the new Argos catalogue a Challenge (their own brand) DA car polisher:buffer:....very few details on the website. No doubt it won't be brilliant but maybe a good starter machine, oh and you can pay in 3 instalments:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4645777/searchTerm/challenge+polisher.htm

That's the link if people want to see it.

I had to have a look at that price.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Doesn't look that bad actually.


----------



## WilkyTheMarra

Better pic here >> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challenge-Xtreme-Dual-Action-Car-Polisher-/331752550427?hash=item4d3dfe301b:g:RdcAAOSwzgRWuTjg

It looks very much like the Duren Tools one available


----------



## chongo

That's a good buy for applying pre wax cleaners Glazes, sealants, wax,. That's a bargain, must get one now. Thanks Nickka


----------



## bigalc

Looks good enough to me, do you think it would be easy to get spare brushes etc


----------



## chongo

Am sure you be able to get them easy somewhere.


----------



## bigalc

2 yr guarantee, sounds even better:thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter

Looks good for that price,,I might just get one of these instead of the das6 pro.i only need one for applying polish & getting the odd swirl out.

Andy.


----------



## Pip66

As with everything in this life.... You get what you pay for !!!!


----------



## Penfold1984

For an extra £45 I would get a das pro, proven to work very well, and if you don't use it you can still sell for £70ish... Not much of a loss, buy the argos one and if you decide to sell its most likely not worth much... 

Granted it's cheap, but for the small amount extra I can't see the benefit...


----------



## nickka

Wow, glad I shared this now looking forward to the first review:buffer:


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks good but I have had a few Argos branded power tools and they generally didn't last very well. I wonder who the real manufacturer of this is. If its a respectable company it could be a bargain


----------



## TomWVXR

It's the same as the duren polisher. Only thing that is different is the handle


----------



## ncd

Hmmm... I did reserve one of these as a try out to see how I got on, but I just wondered if it had any speed control setting thingy on it?


----------



## spursfan

taken from the website
It also features variable speed control for optimum versatility, and an adjustable front handle for maximum performance, low vibration and comfort. 

yep. it has!!


----------



## ncd

spursfan said:


> taken from the website
> It also features variable speed control for optimum versatility, and an adjustable front handle for maximum performance, low vibration and comfort.
> 
> yep. it has!!


Ah cool, can't believe I didn't see that! Cheers fellow spurs fan!


----------



## BillyT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-GMC-DAS-600-watt-Dual-Action-Machine-Car-Polisher-FREE-KIT-BAG-g220-/181882478590?hash=item2a590a5ffe:g:SiQAAOSwsB9WBP8U
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-GMC-DAS-600-watt-Dual-Action-Machine-Car-Polisher-FREE-Kit-bag-/391383881822?hash=item5b204c185e:g:bPgAAOSwv-NWbuvq looks like this


----------



## Kerr

BillyT said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-GMC-DAS-600-watt-Dual-Action-Machine-Car-Polisher-FREE-KIT-BAG-g220-/181882478590?hash=item2a590a5ffe:g:SiQAAOSwsB9WBP8U
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-GMC-DAS-600-watt-Dual-Action-Machine-Car-Polisher-FREE-Kit-bag-/391383881822?hash=item5b204c185e:g:bPgAAOSwv-NWbuvq looks like this


It does look very similar. The handle is different, but that's an easy part to change.

I've always though polishing machines were overpriced compared to other similar operating machines.

I'm not a fan of Argos, but good to see a big player come in with a DA. It does appear to be cheap on the face of it.

We just need to find out if it's any good. It'd be better if it was those other machines under a different branding at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Kai96

Whoever buys one be sure to do a review on it please :buffer:


----------



## Guitarjon

To be fair, for the price it looks like a nice starter machine, doesn't look too hard to handle or heavy. In fact I'd say it looks quite engernomic or how ever it's spelt.


----------



## andy monty

nickka said:


> Spotted in the new Argos catalogue a Challenge (their own brand) DA car polisher:buffer:....very few details on the website. No doubt it won't be brilliant but maybe a good starter machine, oh and you can pay in 3 instalments:thumb:


30 day money back hire i mean return if not happy policy :buffer:


----------



## BillyT

first review on Argos site not bad but not glowing either.


----------



## Kerr

BillyT said:


> first review on Argos site not bad but not glowing either.


4 out of 5 is a high rating.

Not sure you can be critical that it only comes with one large backing plate, that's all you get with a DAS6 too.

He's not really added much substance to the review so we know what he's comparing it to.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Kerr said:


> 4 out of 5 is a high rating.
> 
> Not sure you can be critical that it only comes with one large backing plate, that's all you get with a DAS6 too.
> 
> He's not really added much substance to the review so we know what he's comparing it to.


Not when the person doing the review cant even spell "areas", "though" or use punctuation correctly!


----------



## justina3

Just because someone doesn’t have a good schooling in English doesn’t mean they don’t know what there doing.


----------



## nick_mcuk

No but we all have spell checkers in our lives on all of our devices......if you can be bothered to use them then......

Especially on a public website....just makes you look foolish!


----------



## justina3

Ok valid point, I guess I am just foolish then as I have very poor grammar.


----------



## BillyT

Kerr said:


> 4 out of 5 is a high rating.
> 
> Not sure you can be critical that it only comes with one large backing plate, that's all you get with a DAS6 too.
> 
> He's not really added much substance to the review so we know what he's comparing it to.


What we need is someone on here that uses a orbital every day to try one out and let us know.:buffer:


----------



## Precision

For that low price I will buy one this weekend and write a review in about a week once I test it on a panel. I will buy a good quality poilish and good pad and see what happens! :thumb:

I have previously bought a Challenge Extreme compressor and nail gun about 10 years ago, and it still works to this day!!, so i am more than prepared to have a gamble. :buffer:


----------



## Bod42

Looks identical to this on my side of the world http://www.supercheapauto.co.nz/onl...80mm-600-Watt.aspx?pid=344537#Recommendations
And Raven has tried this, said its good for the price, only downside was its abit noisier than DAS6 if memory serves me right.


----------



## mr.t

Looking forward to reading a review.

If that machine was on a website like cyc nobody would bat an eye lid lol but as its on the argos website people are doubting it. Remember a a lot of stuff now are rebranded over and over again.

I got a dash cam under the "eprace " name from amazon for around 45 quid. I've found halfords sell the same a version same look, same mounting,same spec but under a different name for 80 quid.i Looked online and theres 3 others under a different name at different prices.

Would be good if its a decent machine 

We cant really call him foolish either...im sure we might be classed as foolish for spending how much we spend and maby paying more for a machine that MAY be the same as this argos one.


----------



## giblet

Precision said:


> For that low price I will buy one this weekend and write a review in about a week once I test it on a panel. I will buy a good quality poilish and good pad and see what happens! :thumb:
> 
> I have previously bought a Challenge Extreme compressor and nail gun about 10 years ago, and it still works to this day!!, so i am more than prepared to have a gamble. :buffer:


Did you purchase one?

I'm tempted to have a gamble as I dug my G220 V1 out from storage last weekend to use on a tuition day and the plastic coating seems to have gone off somehow. It's rather sticky to the touch and no amount of scrubbing with a strong apc and a scourer will shift it.


----------



## AdamC

Looking forward to a review. May have to bite at that price.
Only looking after 2 cars and one of them being brand new I find it hard to justify a more expensive machine.


----------



## Hufty

:lol:I imagine if your just polishing, glazing or waxing can't see how you would go wrong. I bought cheap eBay da for the same. Whilst it does job well I've used other machines which are far better and you can tell the difference. But unless your correcting all the time then is it worth 4/5 times price.

It looks nicer in the green on the above link, my wife told me to say that:lol:


----------



## BRYHER

While your testing how about having a go with one of these? http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-Car-Polisher/Pr183041000
Been debating this for ages they were £40 now much less.


----------



## jj9

The machine in the link below looks to be the same as the one from Argos except it comes with extra pads etc, it's on offer at £70, may be worth the difference in price for the extra pads?

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/duren-detailing-electric-polisher-kit.html#

Cheers.


----------



## realist

BRYHER said:


> While your testing how about having a go with one of these? http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-Car-Polisher/Pr183041000
> Been debating this for ages they were £40 now much less.


I've got the Autosmart version of this, works well on my BMW paint.


----------



## Bero

nick_mcuk said:


> No but we all have spell checkers in our lives on all of our devices......if you can be bothered to use them then......
> 
> Especially on a public website....just makes you look foolish!


We have grammar checkers too, but you obviously can't be bothered using them before posting on a public website. Does that make you look foolish?

And although your spelling may not flag on a spell checker you substituted the wrong word.



> Let any one of you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.


:thumb:



Pip66 said:


> As with everything in this life.... You get what you pay for !!!!


I know what you mean, but not always, especially in niche products, maybe the manufacturer has been making orders of 100-1000 for the UK, which go through an importer, wholesale and retail mark up before appearing on shelves.

Then Argos come along with an order 10-100 times larger direct to the factory. They will be made by the same workers, to the same standards but with a different sticker on them. There will also be a cost benefit from Argos' cheaper and more streamlined shipping, importation and selling infrastructure. Not to mention less hands the product passes through and marked up.

You could end up with a materially identical product at under 1/2 the price to the end user.

The local shortbread factory makes their own branded product, but also 'own brand' for Lidl, British Airways, Harrods Etc. All with the same ingredients, same people, same machines, same QA etc.

It's exactly the same product, but has a wide range of prices!


----------



## BRYHER

realist said:


> I've got the Autosmart version of this, works well on my BMW paint.


Just ordered this with a pop up discount code and delivery £27.44!

Wont be using it for a bit shoulder problem, but 5 year g,tee.


----------



## scuba-phil

got to admit it is tempting over the dearer units for a novice


----------



## turbosnoop

I've got a das6, and I can, and have, got different sized backing plates no problem. Could this be a problem I wonder for people who buy this machine?


----------



## jj9

Why would the pads that fit the das6 not fit this?


Cheers.


----------



## turbosnoop

The backing plates I mentioned, not sure if other sizes can be bought?


----------



## jj9

Sorry, I said pads and I should have said backing plates.


The same backing plates that fit the das6 will fit this machine, the fitting will be the same.



Cheers.


----------



## marc147

Very tempted, even if its just a machine to play around with before i invest in one of the big players


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Must admit - I'm tempted too, purely for applying glaze/cleansers twice a year.


----------



## Bod42

I think at 55 quid its worth a punt but its a bit close to the tried and tested DAs-6 at 85 quid.

But I had the equivalent Smart Tool to the 25quid one posted and can say that they are very good and they are definitely worth it for the beginner. Compared with a single pad polisher, each have their pros and cons.


----------



## jj9

Does anyone know what orbit size (eccentric motion) this machine has?


Cheers.


----------



## Precision

Yes, Purchased one!

Ordered some Menzerna Polish to use with it. Hopefully if the weather is good and polish arrives for the weekend I will get a review uploaded.



giblet said:


> Did you purchase one?
> 
> I'm tempted to have a gamble as I dug my G220 V1 out from storage last weekend to use on a tuition day and the plastic coating seems to have gone off somehow. It's rather sticky to the touch and no amount of scrubbing with a strong apc and a scourer will shift it.


----------



## Precision

Bod42 said:


> Looks identical to this on my side of the world http://www.supercheapauto.co.nz/onl...80mm-600-Watt.aspx?pid=344537#Recommendations
> And Raven has tried this, said its good for the price, only downside was its abit noisier than DAS6 if memory serves me right.


Yes, its exactly the same, only the colour of the plastic housing is different.:thumb:


----------



## jj9

Just like this one also, except a different handle.

Cheers.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Thinking about one of these to complement my AS Smartool.

Would point out that it isn't a 2 year guarantee (well only on the casing).....

•Manufacturer's 2 year guarantee. 
*•Internal manufacturer's 1 year guarantee.*

Assuming I am reading this correctly, any internals of the machine are 1 year guarantee.


----------



## jj9

No mention of the orbit size of the machine on the Argos website?

The Duren machine at Slims detailing has a 5mm orbit (product questions)....yet the sealey is listed as having an 8mm orbit and it looks exactly the same machine to me?

Don't know if 3mm difference would matter anyway?

Cheers.


----------



## BRYHER

Hi Juke Fan, what is the throw/orbit on the smartool isn't that 21mm?
Has your duke got incredibly easy to mark paint like my Infiniti, if so what pads do you use?
Thanks Michael


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Just tried to buy one on line. Out of stock


----------



## turbosnoop

jj9 said:


> Just like this one also, except a different handle.
> 
> Cheers.


Used a few sealey items before , not polishers! And found them a bit of a let down. If only lidl sold d/a's under the parkside brand, with the 3 year warranty. That would be the bargain of the century


----------



## jj9

turbosnoop said:


> Used a few sealey items before , not polishers! And found them a bit of a let down. If only lidl sold d/a's under the parkside brand, with the 3 year warranty. That would be the bargain of the century


Sealey gear seems to be on par with Clarke (Machine Mart), nothing special but does the job.

All of these DA's (Argos, Duren, Sealey, etc,) are the same and just rebadged for whoever.

Lidl & Parkside, yeah their stuff seems to do the job ok and be reliable, if they had a DA of this style it would be a no brainer.

Cheers.


----------



## Ceejay21868

jj9 said:


> Sealey gear seems to be on par with Clarke (Machine Mart), nothing special but does the job.
> 
> All of these DA's (Argos, Duren, Sealey, etc,) are the same and just rebadged for whoever.
> 
> Lidl & Parkside, yeah their stuff seems to do the job ok and be reliable, if they had a DA of this style it would be a no brainer.
> 
> Cheers.


https://ssli.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA==/z/i-oAAOSwoydWrJWy/$_86.JPG


----------



## Juke_Fan

BRYHER said:


> Hi Juke Fan, what is the throw/orbit on the smartool isn't that 21mm?
> Has your duke got incredibly easy to mark paint like my Infiniti, if so what pads do you use?
> Thanks Michael


To be honest I haven't a clue what the orbit of the heads is, have asked on the Autosmart facebook group and will post a reply if anyone knows.

My paint is not too bad, only used the black AS pads, these are really for applying a polish rather than cutting. Have a few clear coat marks that I need to get rid of so will try the next pads up (orange ones I think) on the agressiveness scale when the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## BRYHER

Juke_Fan said:


> To be honest I haven't a clue what the orbit of the heads is, have asked on the Autosmart facebook group and will post a reply if anyone knows.
> 
> My paint is not too bad, only used the black AS pads, these are really for applying a polish rather than cutting. Have a few clear coat marks that I need to get rid of so will try the next pads up (orange ones I think) on the agressiveness scale when the weather gets a bit better.


Thanks for the heads up I will get mine out of the box and try to measure it.
:buffer:


----------



## jj9

So has anyone who got one of these da's used it yet?

Any review?


Cheers.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

jj9 said:


> So has anyone who got one of these da's used it yet?
> 
> Any review?
> 
> Cheers.


I'm trying my best to buy one!


----------



## jj9

Argos seems to have stock of them at the moment.


Cheers.


----------



## dexter101

I have just been given one for my birthday, never used a da before so will have nothing to compare it to, but out of the box looks ok, pad is incredibly soft and open texture so will probably use that on kitchen surfaces or something.

Will get some info up when I first use it!


----------



## BRYHER

BRYHER said:


> Thanks for the heads up I will get mine out of the box and try to measure it.
> :buffer:


So finally opened the box wrestled it out cohtec car polisher (bad shoulder still) and measured the throw, pulled the two heads together pulled them apart took the measurement approximately 32mm, so each pad has a throw of about 15mm, not bad 4" pad X 2 with 15mm throw each.:buffer::buffer:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

jj9 said:


> Argos seems to have stock of them at the moment.
> 
> Cheers.


Ordered, thanks


----------



## fatdazza

BRYHER said:


> So finally opened the box wrestled it out cohtec car polisher (bad shoulder still) and measured the throw, pulled the two heads together pulled them apart took the measurement approximately 32mm, so each pad has a throw of about 15mm, not bad 4" pad X 2 with 15mm throw each.:buffer::buffer:


Not sure what you actually did here? The throw is the size of the orbit the machine covers when in action.

Could you be a bit clearer. I am a bit surprised that throw is actually 15mm but would like to be convinced:thumb:


----------



## BRYHER

fatdazza said:


> Not sure what you actually did here? The throw is the size of the orbit the machine covers when in action.
> 
> Could you be a bit clearer. I am a bit surprised that throw is actually 15mm but would like to be convinced:thumb:


Hi, there are two heads on this machine like on the Autosmart and the cyclo machines.

Like the karate kid ! wax on wax off.

Put your hands in front of you palms down, the action is like left hand clockwise and say right hand anticlockwise, they start with thumbs touching, as the eccentric movement of the buffing heads come into play (hands in our case ) they move apart.

The distance I measured them parting by was approximately 32mm, so taking that each had moved 15mm from one extreme to the other! I could be missing something simple here!!! but it suggests 15mm for each pad/side.
hope this clarifies Michael


----------



## fatdazza

Thanks for taking the time to post your reply:thumb:

Apologies, but I thought you were writing about the DA that Argos sells. I now know that you have the twin headed polisher similar to the autosmart cyclo.

My bad - teach me to read the thread properly!

Enjoy the polisher :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Picked mine up earlier. Not used it but build quality seems every bit as good as the Megs one I have a quarter share in.

Need to invest in some more pads & a smaller head.

OK, doesn't come in a fancy moulded box but early impressions are positive


----------



## jj9

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Picked mine up earlier. Not used it but build quality seems every bit as good as the Megs one I have a quarter share in.
> 
> Need to invest in some more pads & a smaller head.
> 
> OK, doesn't come in a fancy moulded box but early impressions are positive


:thumb:

Can you measure the orbit of the machine as there are no details on the Argos site.

Cheers.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

jj9 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Can you measure the orbit of the machine as there are no details on the Argos site.
> 
> Cheers.


If you explain how, I'll give it a go....lol


----------



## Juke_Fan

Argos Q&A has been updated.....

Q: What orbit size (eccentric motion) does this machine have? Thanks.
A: The orbit size (eccentric motion diameter) is 8mm. I hope this helps!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

http://answers.argos.co.uk/answers/1493-en_gb/product/4645777/questions.htm?expandquestion=2332119

Can't work out what the thread size is from the faq though. Need that for smaller detail heads / pads.


----------



## jj9

Juke_Fan said:


> Argos Q&A has been updated.....
> 
> Q: What orbit size (eccentric motion) does this machine have? Thanks.
> A: The orbit size (eccentric motion diameter) is 8mm. I hope this helps!


:thumb:

Phew....that saves me a lot of typing trying to explain how I think you would measure it 

Cheers.


----------



## jj9

Squadrone Rosso said:


> http://answers.argos.co.uk/answers/1493-en_gb/product/4645777/questions.htm?expandquestion=2332119
> 
> Can't work out what the thread size is from the faq though. Need that for smaller detail heads / pads.


5/16 of an inch ...the same as other makes, so the backing pads that fit any other da's will fit this one.

Cheers.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Can anyone recommend me a 3" plate with pads please? Loads on eBay but not sure what to get for infrequent amateur use. Ta, Simon


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Juke_Fan said:


> Argos Q&A has been updated.....
> 
> Q: What orbit size (eccentric motion) does this machine have? Thanks.
> A: The orbit size (eccentric motion diameter) is 8mm. I hope this helps!


Another answer suggests 18mm


----------



## marco1980

*Argos DA*

Having recently purchased from Argos and having had a quick go my conclusions are this is a half decent machine but has some niggling faults

Cons;
1 Handle cannot be removed or adjusted as removing the handle allows the housing cover to move out of place.
2 Cable is way to short at 2m
3 Machine vibrates badly at speed setting 3/4.
4 Plate struggles to turn at all on speed setting 1

Pros;
1 Its cheap.
2 Appears to be well made if a little bit on the heavy side.
3 Its a good alternative to other cheaper da systems i.e. Meguiars power system
4 Comes with a years guarantee.
5 Works well on speed settings 2,5 and 6
6 Can be used with any other da backing plate 5/16
:thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop

2m cable? Buying cable in bulk must be pennies, why oh why do they have to save money that way


----------



## QPRsteve

Any other reviews on this yet?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I've not used mine yet


----------



## QPRsteve

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I've not used mine yet


I really want a da but only got the 1 car so am awaiting carefully for some reviews on this, if not great I'll be ordering a das 6 pro.


----------



## marco1980

*Argos D.A*

The machine itself will do the job but the 2m cable is a P.I.T.A to be honest.
The backing plate it comes with is crap and causes the machine to vibrate badly I swapped mine for a lake country one which solved the problem.
The polishing pad it comes with is nice and soft but doesn't seem to have any cut at all.
If you don't intend to use the machine that often its worth a punt but bearing in mind that if you don't have a decent backing plate already you will have to get one.
:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Don't know the first thing about backing plates but have just got the Argos DA so look like I will have to find out!

Could you post a link to the lake country one you used, I might get one of these for it :thumb:


----------



## marco1980

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html
Available from Polished Bliss with Free P&P


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers.


----------



## Mcpx

The really low price is very tempting but I think the Duren kit from Slims is a better buy, for an extra 30 quid you get 2 backing plates and 6 pads, plus a carrying bag.


----------



## jj9

The Duren kit is £77 on ebay at the moment (Slim's £84)

Slim's had it on offer a week or so ago for £70 so if you're in no hurry keep an eye on the site they may repeat the offer.



Cheers.


----------



## Alanalan

Bought yesterday first time it's been in stock locally








Used it today as my first polisher had nothing to compare with but seems ok very easy to use

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHALKYUK

*Argos DA £54.99 - Did you buy one?*



Precision said:


> For that low price I will buy one this weekend and write a review in about a week once I test it on a panel. I will buy a good quality poilish and good pad and see what happens! :thumb:
> 
> I have previously bought a Challenge Extreme compressor and nail gun about 10 years ago, and it still works to this day!!, so i am more than prepared to have a gamble. :buffer:


Hi, Did you buy one of these? & are there any reviews on it?
Been considering a DAS6 for a while but wasn't sure if I could justify the expense for occasional use. Any thoughts anyone? Cheers:buffer:


----------



## Kimo

jj9 said:


> The Duren kit is £77 on ebay at the moment (Slim's £84)
> 
> Slim's had it on offer a week or so ago for £70 so if you're in no hurry keep an eye on the site they may repeat the offer.
> 
> Cheers.


10% off = £8.40 discount so cheaper again


----------



## 50spence

I've just bought one. What pad sizes do I need? I measured the backing plate at 5.5inches. bit new to DA's LOL


----------



## Juke_Fan

Pads are 180mm/7inches.


----------



## 50spence

Juke_Fan said:


> Pads are 180mm/7inches.


Cheers bud. Does this include the microfiber pads?


----------



## Jam*

Are you sure it's 7" pads for 5.5 backing plate ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

That's what it says on the Q&A page - will pop out and measure my pad.....


----------



## Juke_Fan

The backing plate on my Challenge Xtreme is 6inches and the supplied pad 7inches.


----------



## 50spence

So 6inch microfiber pads will do?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Not an expert on DAs but suspect you want a pad slightly bigger than the backing plate.


----------



## 50spence

Juke_Fan said:


> Not an expert on DAs but suspect you want a pad slightly bigger than the backing plate.


There not very buffy like the pads so not sure!


----------



## Jam*

Ahh okay mate, just a little worried there as I bought a DAS Pro 6 and a load of heg logic pads but I don't get back home for another two weeks, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam*

You may also want to look at the heg logic pads they seem to get loads of review on here that's why I opted for them, also a smaller backing plate and pads, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam*

The guys on here are very helpful and knowable , I went for C.G Heg logic Qrange, Green, White, Blue and Black for both 5" and 4" , The cost soon adds up quite quickly lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I've started using mine a bit recently, using the AG paint pro system & pads or Megs ultimate compound.

I'm not well just now so can manage 20 minutes or so but early impressions are excellent.

It's as good a the Megs G220 I have shares in. Just a shame there's no moulded case.

I've ordered a 3" backing plate & spot pads too.

Happy & for the money, a bargain


----------



## pcm1980

Does anybody know the orbit size?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

8mm was mentioned earlier...


----------



## marc147

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I've started using mine a bit recently, using the AG paint pro system & pads or Megs ultimate compound.
> 
> I'm not well just now so can manage 20 minutes or so but early impressions are excellent.
> 
> It's as good a the Megs G220 I have shares in. Just a shame there's no moulded case.
> 
> I've ordered a 3" backing plate & spot pads too.
> 
> Happy & for the money, a bargain


Going to be a total noob here. What backing plates did you get? Seems there are all different threads


----------

